
Will the real Banksy please stand up - yalooze
https://creativefolk.co.uk/will-the-real-banksy-please-stand-up/
======
algaeontoast
We all know it’s been Goldie all along ;)

~~~
rurban
Well, I know it's Robert.

But this new art doesn't really look like a Banksy

